# Nice site



## brucegoodman (Jan 16, 2007)

I found this site while looking for info on periaktois and started browsing the threads. Lots of activity is nice. I married a drama major and we've been doing live theatre for 30 yrs now. Mostly church and community theatre. But she's a good director and our repeat audience has gotten pretty big. For a long time I only had to be Man #3 because of the lack of men. But now due to my electrical, electronic, and woodworking skills, I'm a soundman, prop builder, lighting asst. and Man#3. But since I don't work in the business its good to have input from people who do this full time.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## tdbatman (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome (of course, I'm a newbie myself but welcome anyway)
Are you still looking for info on periaktoi? We built some for Charlie Brown last year if you need any help.


----------



## Van (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard, it's good to have all levels of experience. I bet you'll have some interesting insights from your perspective.


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome, and what is a p-thingy?


----------



## stgnfilm (Jan 17, 2007)

hello, first post to this site!!

Periactoids are three sided structures (picture three flats connected to form a triangle) which will often have three different scenes on each face. Very useful in environments where you have limited space or resources.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2007)

Let me too say Welcome to Controlbooth. It is great to have another experienced member around,


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 18, 2007)

brucegoodman said:


> I found this site... But since I don't work in the business its good to have input from people who do this full time.
> Thanks for your input.



First off, welcome!!!

Second, how is it that you say you don't work in the business? From what you wrote, you most certainly *do* work in this business. You might not get paid for your work, but that is quite different than what you have said!!! 

Again, welcome!!!

Dennis


----------



## brucegoodman (Jan 19, 2007)

tdbatman
Still looking for info. Were your's at a fixed position on stage and rotate around a pivot point, or did they move and rotate? What did you skin them with? If you skinned them with canvas, how was your vertical stability and straightness? Any problems with audience site lines? Any other problems?
Thanks for your reply
Dennis
You are correct, I do work in the field, I just don't get paid.


----------



## dwt1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just a small thing but in that the site is educational, the term is Periaktoi (plural).

dwt1


----------



## Van (Jan 19, 2007)

dwt1 said:


> Just a small thing but in that the site is educational, the term is Periaktoi (plural).
> 
> dwt1


 
It's all greek to me .........


----------



## brucegoodman (Jan 20, 2007)

You are correct. My bad. Periaktoi! My Greek is as bad as my Latin. When I first started researching them, I was told they were called triaktois. Made sense to me. Ever hear them called that?


----------

